# surrey?



## smile4loubie (Jan 12, 2010)

Anything going on in surrey anytime soon???


----------



## am64 (Jan 13, 2010)

Snow?????:d


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

We had a London meet in November and think we will be planning another one later in the year so would be good it you could get to that/


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

cheers =) x


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

am64 said:


> Snow?????:d



Yeah lol knee deep in that at mo


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Lou

I spend a lot of time in Surrey seeing as I know live there! 

Feel free to make a suggestion for a local meet (on this thread try or start a fresh one, and entice others in shouting distance), we may be able to get a handful out, you never know! I think the main thing is plenty of notice and a convenient location!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Hi Lou
> 
> I spend a lot of time in Surrey seeing as I know live there!
> 
> ...



Where in surrey do you live?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 13, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Where in surrey do you live?



I'll send you a pm if that okay?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I'll send you a pm if that okay?



Yeah go for it


----------



## NTIL (Jan 16, 2010)

Oooh!  Surrey meet!  Sign me up!!  I live in Surrey too... Wonder how many of us there are?!


----------



## squidge63 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lives in Surrey too...


----------



## Admin (Jan 19, 2010)

*Me too!*

I am on a list for other Type 1's that meet up every 2-3 months, will contact the girl that arranges it and see if OK to post on here?!


----------



## Corrine (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in Surrey too so would be up for that!


----------



## RachelT (Jan 19, 2010)

I can get to Surrey (half my family lives in Hampshire), i'd come along one weekend coz i could stop pver with my parents.


----------



## HelenP (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in Surrey too !!

xx


----------



## PhilT (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in Surrey as well, Croydon.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

*Enough of us*

Well I think there's enough of us if we get it organised.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm close enough to do a Surrey meet


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 21, 2010)

And meeeeee


----------



## han0505 (Jan 21, 2010)

* Surrey*



NTIL said:


> Oooh!  Surrey meet!  Sign me up!!  I live in Surrey too... Wonder how many of us there are?!



I live in Surrey , I am SmileLoubie's twin x 
Ive had Diabetes 8 years tomoz x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

han0505 said:


> I live in Surrey , I am SmileLoubie's twin x
> Ive had Diabetes 8 years tomoz x



Hi twin! Welcome to the forum How come they think your sister's Type 2 if they know you're type 1? What's your care been like?


----------



## Viki (Jan 21, 2010)

Im up for Surrey too


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 22, 2010)

I can do Surrey....


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Depending on the where and when I may well be able to do this one...


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 24, 2010)

han0505 said:


> I live in Surrey , I am SmileLoubie's twin x
> Ive had Diabetes 8 years tomoz x





hannah you  ...*not allowed to swear..not allowed to swear* fruit loop .... xx lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 27, 2010)

Should somebody start one of those fancy polls to decide where and when??

Mind you I could do with a pint here & now!


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 4, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Anything going on in surrey anytime soon???



Been trying to find out recently what goes on in Surrey. I'm there too if any plans have been made. Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------

